# Grade the Draft



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

> George Hill, guard, IUPUI
> 
> -Size: 6-2, 180 pounds
> 
> ...






> Malik Hairston, guard/forward, Oregon
> 
> -Size: 6-6, 220 pounds
> 
> ...






> James Gist, forward, Maryland
> 
> -Size: 6-9, 235 pounds
> 
> ...



Player Bios taken from mysanantonio.com


I was ready to give this draft a D- before I started to read up more about George Hill. He does sound like he's going to make a great backup PG and Gist also seems like he could make the roster if he does well in the summer league. What really saved this draft for me though, was the trade they did with Phoenix, basically trading a second round draft pick for two second round draft picks and $500,000. However, I don't really like Hairston's chances of making the team.

Overall I give the draft a C+. What do y'all think?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

The Spurs are terrible at drafting and developing talent. These guys are about like last year's crop. They all have some potential to become NBA players, but the Spurs just don't want to bother. Consequently, whatever their potential, none of these guys is likely to contribute. None is likely to be in a Spurs uniform beyond 2010. Even if George Hill does stick, he will not meet their most glaring needs. To compound their problems, Barry just opted OUT.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> The Spurs are terrible at drafting and developing talent. These guys are about like last year's crop. They all have some potential to become NBA players, but the Spurs just don't want to bother. Consequently, whatever their potential, none of these guys is likely to contribute. None is likely to be in a Spurs uniform beyond 2010. Even if George Hill does stick, he will not meet their most glaring needs. To compound their problems, Barry just opted OUT.


So what's your grade?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

D- is my grade. They had 3 picks this year with which they could have done something creative - like trading all 3 to move up or acquire a serviceable veteran. They also have the rights to Tiago Splitter, who will never play for the Spurs. They should get SOME value for these assets instead of squandering them year after year. My grade is not just on the picks, themselves, but the whole way the Spurs approach the draft. They announced beforehand that they didn't expect to draft anybody who could contribute any time soon. Then they reversed course after the draft and expressed "elation" over GEORGE HILL. They're knuckleheads and spin doctors. They are rarely interested in the draft, and their philosophy of re-tooling this franchise every few years with veterans on their last legs will soon catch up with them. It will send the Spurs into oblivion when Duncan's monumental talent fades.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

What do you actually think about the George Hill pick by itself? Once I got over my initial shock, I started to think that maybe they made the right choice. One of our biggest needs was a backup PG, and this was a terrible off season for PG's. I just hope they made the right decision with picking Hill over Chalmers though. 

All that said, they better pick up a decent swing man this off season.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> They announced beforehand that they didn't expect to draft anybody who could contribute any time soon. Then they reversed course after the draft and expressed "elation" over GEORGE HILL.


I think that was actually just part of the smoke screen they tried to setup in their attempt to hide Batum from the league.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I think that was actually just part of the smoke screen they tried to setup in their attempt to hide Batum from the league.


I think it is merely a frank admission of their attitude toward the draft in general: "Nope, no help. Young players can't help. We'll just go get a bargain basement geezer who MIGHT have enough gas in the tank for another season - and sign him up for 2 or 3! Why bother with the draft?"

Although Horry hip-checked Steve Nash into a Spurs championship last year, signing him to his second stint with the team was a terrible move. I came unglued at the time. Mark my words: Timmy is reaching an age when his skill can be expected to diminish appreciably in 2-3 years. When that happens this team will drop like a rock. Then, how long will it be before they follow AT&T out of town? I fear we are witnessing the collapse of the Spurs' demi-dynasty and possibly their eventual defection. They have been able to attain championships on the cheap because of the incredible talent, dedication and loyalty of, first, David Robinson, and then, Tim Duncan. Guys like that are SO rare that I cannot think of ANY others to place in that same category. Once that talent and legacy of professional dedication and loyalty to the franchise are gone, what then?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> They have been able to attain championships on the cheap because of the incredible talent, dedication and loyalty of, first, David Robinson, and then, Tim Duncan.


Not to mention totally lucking out on Manu and Parker.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Honestly i'll give you guys an A just because I really think George Hill will be one of the best point guards from this draft, and I am about 100 percent sure George will be better than Mario Chalmers.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> Honestly i'll give you guys an A just because I really think George Hill will be one of the best point guards from this draft, and I am about 100 percent sure George will be better than Mario Chalmers.


I have pretty high hopes for him too, but I honestly think we could have still gotten him in the second round, which is probably what the spurs were planning before they panicked once their Batum plan fell apart.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> What do you actually think about the George Hill pick by itself? Once I got over my initial shock, I started to think that maybe they made the right choice. One of our biggest needs was a backup PG, and this was a terrible off season for PG's. I just hope they made the right decision with picking Hill over Chalmers though.
> 
> All that said, they better pick up a decent swing man this off season.


I'm surprised that people (including the SPURS FO) considered back-up PG a big need. Jacque Vaughn has performed much better than I ever expected, and I thought Pop liked him very well. But you have definitely posed the $24 question: Will Hill be better than Chalmers? I was shocked to see Chalmers drop so far. I thought he was a good prospect - very possibly starter potential.

I am not at all sold on their STARTING line-up, so BACKUPS were not what I thought were high priorities. If Thomas bolts, they need a C that is at least part-time starter material. I like Oberto okay for 20-25 minutes per game, but I don't think his talent is put to its best use by the Spurs. Plus, he is very foul-prone. He moves well without the ball, and he is an excellent passer, but does not get the ball very often. I think the Spurs' offense could benefit from some interior passing between Oberto and Duncan. BUT they still need a rugged C/PF in the mold of Thomas.

Bruce Bowen's off-season conditioning program is justifiably legendary, but he is getting old, and he is a very inconsistent and one-dimensional offensive performer. I think it is time to find somebody to start at the SF spot and make Bowen a defensive-stopper specialist coming off the bench. The truth is: the Spurs have missed Stephen Jackson (the anti-Spur) a ton!

Plus, I think that the rotation probably does work better with Ginobili coming off the bench. Otherwise, when you start substituting, the 2nd unit has absolutely NO offensive threat. So, I think they need a starting SG - a spot I had hoped would be filled by Brent Barry - thus keeping Ginobili as the 6th man. He has single-handedly restored the role of the 6th man to John Havlicek levels.

I fear this team is in a really desperate state, despite Pop's "steady, steady as she goes" pronouncements.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> I'm surprised that people (including the SPURS FO) considered back-up PG a big need. Jacque Vaughn has performed much better than I ever expected, and I thought Pop liked him very well.


I don't agree with this at all. Whenever Parker sat and Vaughn took over, we would go on one of our infamous offensive droughts. There's no doubt Vaughn is an incredibly hard worker and a great defender, but he is a huge offensive liability. And don't even get me started on Stoudemire.



sasaint said:


> I am not at all sold on their STARTING line-up, so BACKUPS were not what I thought were high priorities. If Thomas bolts, they need a C that is at least part-time starter material. I like Oberto okay for 20-25 minutes per game, but I don't think his talent is put to its best use by the Spurs. Plus, he is very foul-prone. He moves well without the ball, and he is an excellent passer, but does not get the ball very often. I think the Spurs' offense could benefit from some interior passing between Oberto and Duncan. BUT they still need a rugged C/PF in the mold of Thomas.


Have you forgotten about Ian? And Kurt has even more trouble with fouling than Oberto does.



sasaint said:


> So, I think they need a starting SG - a spot I had hoped would be filled by Brent Barry


Actually I had hoped we could have ditched Vaughn and had had Barry as both our third string SG and PG. Either way, if they hope to have any chance winning the title this year, they're ganna need to sign a decent SG this off season.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I don't agree with this at all. Whenever Parker sat and Vaughn took over, we would go on one of our infamous offensive droughts. There's no doubt Vaughn is an incredibly hard worker and a great defender, but he is a huge offensive liability. And don't even get me started on Stoudemire.


Vaughn is pretty poor offensively, but still not as big a liability as I had expected when he first arrived. He doesn't turn the ball over, and he shot better than I expected. I think their infamous droughts often hit at times when 2 or even 3 of the big 3 were on the floor. I didn't see any particular connection with Vaughn at all. During the playoffs, Vaughn hardly played and their offense had worse droughts than during the season. Don't get me wrong, I think they definitely need an upgrade - it just wasn't top priority.



> Have you forgotten about Ian? And Kurt has even more trouble with fouling than Oberto does.


I think Oberto and Thomas are about equally foul-prone. That is why they absolutely need another C/SF if Thomas bolts. Ian and Oberto and Duncan make 3 - not enough. Plus, while I have high hopes for Mahinmi, he is unproven, and he doesn't seem like the rugged-defender-of-Shaq-type. He is more of a poor man's Amare without the range. IF Thomas re-signs and Mahinmi comes through, things should be okay. BUT if Thomas bolts, look out!



> Actually I had hoped we could have ditched Vaughn and had had Barry as both our third string SG and PG. Either way, if they hope to have any chance winning the title this year, they're ganna need to sign a decent SG this off season.


EXACTLY! Well, almost. Actually, I would like to see Barry as the starting SG - last year ahead of Finley, and this year taking Finley's place. That is how the team should have been using Brent Barry his whole time here in San Antonio! WHY didn't Pop do that??? That has been the biggest head-scratcher of the last two years.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

D from me, but I'm not entirely aware of your team situation. Just thought the drafting job was pretty average.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i like george hill, i heard he can shoot and seem like he's 'coachable'


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> and seem like he's 'coachable'


Are you referring to his attitude? Cause I think he has a really great one. That's probably what attracted the Spurs the most.


----------

